# Cleaning "lady" bits



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya

sorry for being graphic here but when you wipe a baby girl should you try and open their vaginal "lips" to clean inside as one friend said not too but my baby seems to get "bits" stuck and I am just wondering if I should delve a little deeper

Sorry for saying it as it is  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

You do need to be really careful as her bits are very sensitive. Often its best to use warm water..maybe when she is in the bath you could use a jug and pour water over the area.

Never use perfumed wipes in that area as it can be a real irritant. Also, nappy cream should be thinly applied to the outer area only.

Hope that answers your question

Jxx


----------

